# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  ЗиК обрезать базу и удалить 1000 сотрудников

## timureiН

подскажите пож-та есть ли возможность удалить всю группу  (человек сто) сотрудников (в справочнике сотрудников), со всеми документами на сотрудника ....:)
ну, т.е. задача в том что мы базу передаем другой организации, и там остаются около 1000 из  2000, вот всех которые не нужно видеть в базе надо удалить....как это можно сделать разом...:)


может есть у кого нить опыт работы с каками-либо обработками, которые грамотно образают базу ..удаляют сотрудников(образать и удалять не обязательно одна обработка!!!!)

----------


## Maksy_G

ну наверное надо написать самому
или отдать только один md-ник

----------


## berator37

1. Уволить ненужных
2. Пометить уволенных на удаление
3. Удалить помеченные на удаление без контроля ссылок
4. Сделать тест базы с очищением ссылок

----------


## timureiН

может у кого есть обработочка на эту темку.....неужели ни у кого нет на таком большом форуме...:(

_Добавлено через 10 часов 53 минуты 31 секунду_



> 1. Уволить ненужных
> 2. Пометить уволенных на удаление
> 3. Удалить помеченные на удаление без контроля ссылок
> 4. Сделать тест базы с очищением ссылок


это 1000 приказов делать, что-то неохото....может все таки есть другой метод..:)

----------


## berator37

> может у кого есть обработочка на эту темку.....неужели ни у кого нет на таком большом форуме...:(
> 
> _Добавлено через 10 часов 53 минуты 31 секунду_
> 
> 
> это 1000 приказов делать, что-то неохото....может все таки есть другой метод..:)


Обработки справочников в инете полно

----------


## timureiН

> Обработки справочников в инете полно


например какаяИ?
мне нужна проверенная, которой кто нибудь реально пользовался...!!!
и мне не по справочникам нужна, а по "Сотрудникам" со всеми вытекающими последствиями......т.е. приказы, начисления..и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## berator37

> например какаяИ?
> мне нужна проверенная, которой кто нибудь реально пользовался...!!!
> и мне не по справочникам нужна, а по "Сотрудникам" со всеми вытекающими последствиями......т.е. приказы, начисления..и т.д. и т.п.


Сотрудники - это справочник "сотрудники", удалив элемент справочника можно удалить и объекты которые имееют эту ссылку через тестирование базы

----------


## Разработчик

> Сотрудники - это справочник "сотрудники", удалив элемент справочника можно удалить и объекты которые имееют эту ссылку через тестирование базы


Умник.:mad:
При тестировании будут созданы отсутствующие элементы справочников, а не убиты документы и прочие ссылки.

_Добавлено через 6 минут 31 секунду_



> например какаяИ?
> мне нужна проверенная, которой кто нибудь реально пользовался...!!!
> и мне не по справочникам нужна, а по "Сотрудникам" со всеми вытекающими последствиями......т.е. приказы, начисления..и т.д. и т.п.


Ваша ситуация очень редкая, поэтому такую обработку найдете вряд-ли.
Ищите программера.

----------


## timureiН

> Ваша ситуация очень редкая, поэтому такую обработку найдете вряд-ли.
> Ищите программера.


надежда умирает последней

----------


## Maksy_G

интересно, сколько часов такая обработочка может стоить? :)

----------


## berator37

> При тестировании будут созданы отсутствующие элементы справочников, а не убиты документы и прочие ссылки.


Видно ты просто пользователь. Без обид.
В настройках тестирования поставь отметку ОЧИЩАТЬ ССЫЛКИ ПРИ НАЛИЧИИ ССЫЛОК НА НЕСУЩЕСТВУЮЩИЕОБЪЕКТЫ

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 43 секунды_
лови обработки справочников и документов (не моя разработка)
http://depositfiles.com/files/gdk1i8j37

----------


## timureiН

кто нибудь пользовался этой обработкой http://infostart.ru/public/15989/  и вот этой http://infostart.ru/public/63897/......лениями и обработкой(если не жалко).....:)

----------


## timureiН

есть предложение вскладчину купить обработку....по 350 р выходит на 10 челы..:)

----------


## berator37

Думаю обработку придется ломать

----------


## timureiН

как можно уволить одним движением руки целое подразделение сотрудников?

----------


## gfulk

Я бы посоветовал Вам сделать так, как сказал оратор страницей выше - удалить сотрудников без контроля ссылок, очистить через тестирование и исправление все пустые ссылки,а затем перебрать все документы, находя пустой реквизит, имеющий тип справочника Сотрудники и удалить таковые

----------


## JIMI_X

Нашел обработку?

----------


## timureiН

я просто взял и удалил сотрудников из той базы в которой не нужны сотрудники обработкой из 11 поста, но в этой базе работать уже нельзя.
Обрезание базы можно попробовать сделать ЭТОЙ обработкой (инструкция внутри)...удачи..:) Эта обработка отсюда Универсальная свертка базы 1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 (http://infostart.ru/public/15989/)

----------

